# What would make you decide to Weigh-In Early?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday, we had this conversation on the boat. We had a slam to weigh but kept up the pursuit all day and actually upgraded our trout weight after 5pm. 

By absolutely no means am I assuming, thinking or stating that the winning team (Each of Whom I greatly admire), or anyone else that went to the scales well before end of day, made a mistake. But we could not come up with anything that would create the confidencethat would put us back at the dock before 5:45pm. I guess there is always the chance that I would be a part of a crew that hada dream bag, but that has escaped me to date. 

What would be the indicator that you make you go to the scales way before the deadline?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess if you run out of beer!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If I had what the winning team had i would not have been there as early as they were but I would have been ther before 545. If I have something that I am confident will win money i give myself a little extra time to get ther in case something happens but am never at the scales right when they open


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

The only thing that would make me weigh in early is if I had already spanked 47 otherteamsass and had17 1/2 lbs in the boat less than three hours into a tournament. What was weighed yesterday has to be a record for aslam tournament in this area, much less they did it before 9:00 in the morning this will most likely never be beat. Congrats boys.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I must agree 17lbs before 9am I would have been waiting at the dock or real close (within trolling motor range) drinking beer so something could not go wrong!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree 100%...that would be tough for a 2 day slam much less 1 day. I am VERY VERY happy for those guys. You day is really over at that point. At the very best you could upgrade your flounder...BUT there are a lot of people that dont know where or how to catch them reliably. I would have been 20 feet off the dock so I could paddle if need be to weigh that!

edit By the way, I wish we would have had that weight...not for the money, just to see Jason DRUNK!!!!!! I have known him for several years and he has never shared a beer with me. He doesn't drink and I dont pressure him at all BUT we had a deal and it didn't happen...oh well...THERE IS ALL WAYS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Tim, Josh and Dusty did exactly what they should have, and proof is they won and rightfully so. 

A dream bag, is all I can think of that would. 

But, the question applies to any tournament. What is your stategy? What would make you go to the scales early? Outside of emergency, weather or Wife, What would have to happen in your results to send you to the scales, and before the deadline?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i don't think i'd weigh in at the opening of the scales, i think i'd have to be quiet and let everyone work for more fish, not letting anyone know what i have until 6pm.

knowing josh'dusty and timmy had 17 and change by noon wasn't very encouraging for me.

congratulations guys, you earned it!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

for us it would probably be if we had a nice blue. part of it would depend on radio chatter though... in the event that 2 marlin with the exact weight are weighed in, the one that arrived at the dock earliest would win


----------

